# Something wrong with my PC?



## kibblesx (Aug 30, 2017)

OS: windows 8.1
RAM: 10gb
Processor: AMD A6-5200 APU with Radeon HD Graphics (4 CPUs), 2.0GHz
ETC

my pc is gradually slowing down more and more and i don't know why. also i'm fairly good with pcs. it's not a very good pc for 2017, but it's unusually slower than it should be.

this problem is more obvious in browsers when i play games, but it seems to be a pc wide problem. i have warframe, smite, and a couple other games on my pc. i always had to play these games on low quality and still have low fps, but any time i start playing a new game, over time the performance of that particular game starts to slow down even more, and it's not because of game updates.
a long time ago when i started playing bonk.io on firefox (because chrome wasn't good with flash games) it ran perfectly. i had absolutely no hardware lag on that game. then over time the performance started to dip. this has happened with pretty much every flash game i played long term too.

my pc is also unusually slow while browsing, or even starting up. everything is just slow.....

i tried uninstalling unused programs, defragging, removing trash browser extensions and plugins. none of it made a real difference.
help?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

With regards to your slow browsing, I recommend downloading "CCleaner", install this program onto your computer, and use this program to clean up the temp files, cookies, etc.etc. that slows down browsing. Here's the link to the CCleaner program. Download the FREE version = https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download

With regards to the slow performance of your computer, try performing a *CHECK DISK REPAIR* and see if that helps fix the issue. Check this link out, it's the instructions on how to perform a Check Disk Repair = https://neosmart.net/wiki/chkdsk/#CHKDSK_in_Windows_8_or_81

Also, check the space of your hard drive through My Computer. Is your hard drive space almost full? Assuming so, it would surely benefit in the performance of your computer by deleting any files you no longer need, or transfer the files onto another source(e.g. External Hard Drive, Cloud, etc.etc.).

Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## kibblesx (Aug 30, 2017)

yes, i downloaded ccleaner and i started with using the basic cleaner. unfortunately, it cleared the saved data of all of my games that i was playing for the games that save locally. i had a slight feeling that might happen, but it wasn't a big deal, so i didn't look into prevention. it cleared just over 6gb of space, but i didn't notice any performance differences.

i cleared the registry which had over 2100 issues. i believe this helped quite a bit.

after that i realized the firefox browser was running the 32 bit version, so i downloaded the 64 bit version and there was a great increase in performance there. i also started using the 64 bit version for one of the downloaded games i play which fixed lag spike issues. i'll have to keep an eye out for 32 bit programs from now on.

after these three tasks, the boost in performance is great.

as for the check disk repair, i checked the link you sent and did a bit of research. i typed chkdsk in the command line and it told me there weren't any problems that need fixing.
i think there might be more i can do to increase the performance of this pc, but since this is an old pc (probably a 2012 or earlier model) it might not make much more of a difference. thanks for the information and your help.


----------

